# Misfit rides again



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Shortdrift

You can tell that Seevers enjoyed throwing jabs at you 






Hoping this brings fond memories of a good friend.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Was great to see and hear that video. Really miss that man.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Kat. That did bring back a few memories for sure. Like Shortdrift I miss the guy.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the memories.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice video Robby-Thanks


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

nice video robby, thanks


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

That guy could cook too! Never met him in person, but had quite a few conversations with him via PM. I miss him too.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great guy and still missed greatly! Had many conversations with him here on OGF but never got the privlige to meet him in person and I wish I would have been able to.


----------

